# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé tết 2013 đi singapore

## vemaybayduyduc

Vé tết 2013 đi singapore
*Hàng năm gần ngày tết giá vé máy bay tăng lên rất cao hoặc hết chỗ. Rút kinh nghiệm các năm trước CTY TNHH TMDV Duy Đức thông báo đến Quý khách đặt mua vé sớm để có giá rẻ và vui chơi ngày tết được trọn vẹn bên những người mình thân yêu.*

*Vé tết 2013 đi singapore*
Tết Quý tỵ 2013 Quý khách đã có ý tưởng đi du lịch ở đâu chưa ?
Hãy đến với Singapore nằm ở phía nam bán đảo Malaysia và là quốc đảo nhỏ nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á. Là một thành phố năng động giàu tương phản, đầy màu sắc, nhưng Singapore vẫn có sự phối hợp hài hòa của văn hóa, ẩm thực, nghệ thuật và kiến trúc.

Đến đây, du khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và hòa mình vào thành phố được mệnh danh là xanh - sạch - đẹp nhất thế giới. Bên cạnh đó còn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn độc đáo, đa dạng có nguồn gốc từ Malay, Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ…cho đến các nước phương Tây. Khi đến Singapore bạn còn có dịp mua sắm thỏa thích trong những dịp đại hạ giá diễn ra trong những lễ hội của quốc đảo xinh đẹp này.
Giá trong mùa tết Quý tỵ 2013 cũng khá rẻ. Nếu Quý khách chọn Duy Đức và đặt vé ngay từ bây giờ chỉ tốn phí 2.490.000vnd cho 1 vé khứ hồi. Giá đã bao gồm toàn bộ thuế + phí.
Người Việt Nam qua singapore được miễn thị thực 30 ngày lưu trú, vì vậy Quý khách chỉ cần làm hộ chiếu ( passport) là có thể thỏa sức khám phá singapore
*HÀNH TRÌNH TỪ SÀI GÒN - SINGAPORE*

*HÀNH TRÌNH TỪ SINGAPORE - SÀI GÒN*

*Lưu ý khác*
Người Việt Nam được miễn visa khi đi du lịch Singapore trong vòng 30 ngày.Khi thuê phòng tại khách sạn, để tránh phải trả mức giá cắt cổ, bạn nên hỏi rõ các mức giá đặc biệt hoặc chiết khấu. Ngoài ra, hãy đặt phòng trực tuyến, bởi vì nhiều khách sạn chỉ đưa ra mức chiết khấu trên Internet hoặc cung cấp mức giá đặt biệt cho các đại lý du lịch.Khi ở Singapore, hãy cố gắng dùng tay phải trong các giao dịch xã hội, ví dụ như bắt tay hoặc tặng hoa, quà. Vởi vì trong xã hội Ấn Độ và Hồi giáo, tay trái chỉ được dùng khi đi vệ sinh. Nên nhớ rằng không chỉ dùng tay phải khi ăn uống hay tặng quà, mà còn với tất cả mọi cử chỉ, đặc biệt là khi cần chỉ trỏ cái gì đó.Hãy tháo bỏ giày dép trước khi bước vào nhà riêng hoặc nơi thờ cúng (trừ nhà thờ và giáo đường Do thái).Ở hầu hết mọi nơi, mọi người đều bắt tay khi gặp gỡ. Nhưng hãy nhớ rằng phụ nữ Hồi giáo không được phép chạm vào đàn ông trừ khi đó là họ hàng thân thích hoặc chồng họ. Thay vì bắt tay, chỉ cần mỉm cười và gật đầu là đủ.
Người Singapore thường trao đổi “business card”. Hãy nhớ nhận card bằng cả 2 tay và luôn coi trọng nó, đừng bỏ tọt card vào túi áo mà chưa xem gì cả.Nếu muốn tặng quà cho một người Singapore, bạn nên hỏi qua lễ tân khách sạn để có những gợi ý hữu ích.CTY TNHH TMDV DUY ĐỨC chân thành cảm ơn Quý khách đã ủng hộ Cty trong thời qua, mong rằng Quý khách tiếp tục ủng hộ Duy Đức trong thời gian tới !
*Quý khách hãy đặt vé sớm để có giá tốt nhất*
*Hãy đến với Duy Đức giá rẻ mỗi ngày !*
Để được tư vấn và đặt vé nhanh, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ hotline:
*Số điện thoại tra giá vé: 0916.134.072*
*Số điện thoại tra giá vé: 0918.234.072*
*Số điện thoại tra giá vé: 0916.234.072*
*Số điện thoại tra giá vé: 0912.134.072*
--------------------------------------------------------
CTY TNHH TMDV DUY ĐỨC
ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY DUY ĐỨC
687 LẠC LONG QUÂN, F10, Q. TÂN BÌNH
TEL : (08)36018824/ 25/ 26/ 27 - FAX : (08) 39 755 447
DĐ : 0918.234072 – 0916. 234072 – 0918. 470234
- EMAIL : PHONGVEDUYDUC@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype: phongveduyduc ,vemaybayduyduc, tick1duyduc, tick2duyduc --> tick10duyduc
www.vemaybayduyduc.com, www.vemaybaygiare.net.vn
http://www.vemaybayquocte247.com
ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH LÀ NIỀM VINH DỰ CỦA CHÚNG TÔI

----------

